# Amplificador para auto



## diegor (Abr 18, 2008)

buenas... necesito armar un amplificador de 30w aproximadamente que se lo mas sencillo de armar ya que soy medio nuevo en esto, si alguien me puede pasar un circuito para que lo arme se lo agradeceria. Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Mendez (Abr 18, 2008)

hola, que tal diegor, podes utilizar el integrado TDA8560Q que es un integrado de 40 watts X 2. Muy facil de armar, solo lleva 4 capacitores


----------



## santiago (Abr 18, 2008)

busca amplificador con tda7377 es muy simple y entrega la potencia que queres estereo
salu2


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Abr 18, 2008)

para poder tener una MUY buena potencia y fidelidad te recomiendo este ...yo lo arme y esta de SUPER 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-end-igbt-s-11827/

y para darle la corriente que nesesita tendrias que revisar la pag 31 de aqui 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

puedes checarte todo este tema esta SUPER bien explicado para que no tengas  problemas


----------



## santiago (Abr 18, 2008)

jose no creo que quiera armar una switching pudiendo sacar 30w con 12v tranquilon esa fuente es para mas potencia (desde 45w para arriba se justifica)
salu2
pd te recomende ese por que no lleva casi nada y esta hecho hasta el pcb


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 18, 2008)

jajaj pero dijo q es nuevo en el tema.. lo estás matando con tan groso amplificador jose! cualquiera de los dos q te comentaron antes te van a andar muy bien para empezar y son sencillos de armar TDA8560 o TDA7377.

Te dejo el link del 7377:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

Y acá te dejo la hojas de datos del 8560:

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/philips/TDA8560Q_3.pdf

Fijate lo q te convenga mas, el 8560 está mas pensado para 2 Ohm, el 7377 para 4 Ohms, entre otras diferencias...

Saludos


----------



## diegor (Abr 19, 2008)

muchas gracias! ya voy a probar con el tda7377 que parece un poco mas facil... despues les comento como em fue... saludos!


----------



## marcelitoescort (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola, tengo armado unos amplificadores con el TDA8560Q y funcinan perfecto... Lo voy a montar en un gabinete de aluminio para disipar el calor del integrado..
Mi pregunta es, si fijo el integrado al gabinete de aluminio, puedo ponerlo asi como viene o necesito una aislacion de mica o similar?
La pregunta es porque el gabinete esta a masa...
Voy a probar con el 7377 tambien a ver uqe pasa...
desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## santiago (Ago 14, 2008)

ponele mica aislante
en el foro hay un tutorial de como hacerlo
saludos


----------



## Fer5514 (Sep 2, 2008)

hola, alguien podria subir el diagrama del tda8560Q?, es que yo tengo este pero no se si funciona, por favor


----------



## leop4 (Sep 2, 2008)

yo tengo uno en puente con el pcb y todo del tda 1516BQ si alguien lo quiere lo subo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 2, 2008)

y para sacar 30w posta un tda 1562. Y listo no te vas a arrepentir. Saludos


----------



## rdaza (Jun 25, 2011)

hola mira esta pagina aqui encontraras 
un ampli sencillo de 50w
http://www.carcassweb.com/circuitos/audio/amp50w.htm
suerte


----------

